# Sonic Sea - How SOUND WAVES/VIBRATIONS EFFECT FISH/sea animals



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Saw this a little commercial of this on TV and thought it was pretty cool. I thought it would be showing on TV, but I guess not.
It's about oceanic life, but I am sure similar principal still takes place in home aquaria.

Here is the trailer: (I thought the TV commercial was more attention grabbing and presented the points the documentary was addressing better)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-jabL64UZE

Looked it up and saw they are showing it in select theaters on certain dates and areas. Here is their website and screenings: (didn't see a scroll bar, so use mouse wheel or highlight and drag down)
Screenings | Sonic Sea


Just thought I'd share if anyone was interested.
I would like to see it, but knowing me, I probably won't go out to see it. If anyone does see it, I'd be interested in hearing what great info was said in the documentary.

Cheers


----------

